# I just realized I would probably be a villain if I were in a book...



## InnerFlame00 (Feb 25, 2015)

...and I'm not sure how I feel about that lol. My friend and I were discussing things like morals, and we both realized how terrible we would be without them. Everyone has a dark side, but the problem with being a writer is that in the process of trying to round out all your characters you take a good long look at yourself and you can't deny that evil little git exists inside you spouting thoughts like "You know, a worldwide plague might not be so bad right about now because we're breeding too much..." and "We need a supervillain to take over the world and kill off all the politicians". Which leads me to beleive I would be the sort of villain who thinks they're doing something for the greater good. Not exactly a great revelation.

If you guys were really honest with yourself, what sort of character would you end up as? What would you want to be? Personally what I want to be is some white wizard elf maiden who helps others and heals all, and everyone admires her because she only has good things in her heart and basically radiates happiness.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just look at my avatar, :lol:

I'd basically be some sort of demented clown who had only one desire..to rule the world. He'd probably have the intellect of Lex Luthor and the delivery of Boris Badenov. I guess think Pinky and the Brain :lol:


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know if I'd be a villain. I'd just be the asshole hero.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd probably be the main character's closest friend, whoever they may be. I'm quite good at being supportive to people, keeping secrets, having an effect but remaining behind the scenes to some degree, and always being around when I'm needed. Maybe for some comic relief, too.

*sigh* My name may be Dick or Barry or Henry, or something else totally unheroic, though... That's a downside. Maybe I could be like a good version of Doctor Strange in his psychiatrist phase.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 26, 2015)

Every time I take a personality quiz or something like that I end up with a villain.  Those games where you can go to the dark side?  Yeah, I don't know how to stay on the good side half the time.  I get frustrated with people getting in my way and with a system that allows me to vent that frustration with little to no real-world consequences I can't help but take that chance.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 26, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Every time I take a personality quiz or something like that I end up with a villain.  Those games where you can go to the dark side?  Yeah, I don't know how to stay on the good side half the time.  I get frustrated with people getting in my way and with a system that allows me to vent that frustration with little to no real-world consequences I can't help but take that chance.


But you seem so darn nice. How can anyone who makes cookies with such love tend towards the dark side? It's like Martha Stewart all over again -- I can't take this. Not you, too...

My little mind.


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Feb 26, 2015)

I love these discussions! I often think about this one myself! One the one hand I'm a big softie so I don't think I would be a villain. On the other hand, when I'm mad, like super mad, I could possibly go insane and be a villain. Tough call though.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 26, 2015)

The thing is, most villains become so because of tragedy or circumstance, as opposed to simply being truly black-hearted.

My favorite was actually the Sand Man from spider man, haha. I mean, what would you do in that situation? You know?

If I attained power or money, and had the sufficient motivations, including sick and injured family, perhaps trauma or psychological issues...

I most likely would end up a villain. If not just a chaotic neutral person that doesn't care about either side.


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Feb 26, 2015)

I totally agree with the above sentiment. I actually find a lot of villains to be the most sensitive characters. I guess it's one way of understanding how they deviated from the norm. Maybe it's me looking for the good in them.

You mentioned the Sand Man, but Mr Freeze (Arnold Schwarzenegger aside) is another that springs to mind. Who could blame him for wanting to bring a loved one back?


----------



## belthagor (Feb 26, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> ...and I'm not sure how I feel about that lol. My friend and I were discussing things like morals, and we both realized how terrible we would be without them. Everyone has a dark side, but the problem with being a writer is that in the process of trying to round out all your characters you take a good long look at yourself and you can't deny that evil little git exists inside you spouting thoughts like "*You know, a worldwide plague might not be so bad right about now because we're breeding too much...*" and "We need a supervillain to take over the world and kill off all the politicians". Which leads me to beleive I would be the sort of villain who thinks they're doing something for the greater good. Not exactly a great revelation.
> 
> If you guys were really honest with yourself, what sort of character would you end up as? What would you want to be? Personally what I want to be is some white wizard elf maiden who helps others and heals all, and everyone admires her because she only has good things in her heart and basically radiates happiness.



You should read Malthus.... go find him on google, wiki has some nice and short info


edit: Anyone know a good book written from the villain's perspective?


----------



## KJay (Feb 26, 2015)

I would probably be a sidekick  Not quite genius enough to save the world on my own and could not be arsed to make the big decisions. 

On the other hand, as a villain, I would probably just sit on some throne like structure and gesture at people to do stuff, like destroy ugly cities and unpleasant people.... 

I am a tad lazy 

Yet of course in the idealised version of myself I would be beautiful and kind and always ready to help!


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been portrayed as a villain in real life more than once, even had people testify in court to the effect while they were under oath.  


I am of the firm belief that if you truly stand for anything, I don't must mean casually, you will be hated by some and loved by others.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd be the sarcastic minor character that kicks everyone into next year, doesn't take shiz from anyone, and adds to the comic relief in the story.

Yep. Me in a nutshell.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Feb 26, 2015)

belthagor said:


> You should read Malthus.... go find him on google, wiki has some nice and short info
> 
> 
> edit: Anyone know a good book written from the villain's perspective?



Checked it out - some interesting stuff, and I have to agree. We really ought to be doing more to prevent the population from growing, but people seem to think their right to have as many babies as they want is more important than the future of mankind.

I second the finding good books written from a villains perspective. Fairest by Marissa Meyer wasn't bad, although far too short. I always find reads from the villains point of view more interesting just because it's not done as often.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 27, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> But you seem so darn nice. How can anyone who makes cookies with such love tend towards the dark side? It's like Martha Stewart all over again -- I can't take this. Not you, too...
> 
> My little mind.



I'm like a Stepford Wife.  

No, but seriously, Kilroy is always making reference to the "coldness" of my heart.  

I think it's more of a barrier sort of thing.  I've faced so much loss and pain that I push people away by being cold.  I'm loyal to a fault and I care a lot for the people in my life but I'm terrified of being hurt so to keep from being hurt I push everyone away.


----------



## dither (Feb 27, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I'm like a Stepford Wife.
> 
> No, but seriously, Kilroy is always making reference to the "coldness" of my heart.
> 
> I think it's more of a barrier sort of thing.  I've faced so much loss and pain that I push people away by being cold.  I'm loyal to a fault and I care a lot for the people in my life but I'm terrified of being hurt so to keep from being hurt I push everyone away.



I can relate to this, trouble is, i'm now in my 60s and i don't have anybody.
Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## MamaStrong (Feb 27, 2015)

I think the worst dark side I have is being an addition to the "Mean Girls" gang and wanting to be like Regina George. I'm not a dark person. You probably wouldn't think that if you read any of my mystery work but I think in a novel I'd be the good girl. I'd be a cross between Katniss Everdeen and Annie.  If that was even possible.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 27, 2015)

> No, but seriously, Kilroy is always making reference to the "coldness" of my heart.


You should tell him, "It's very unwise to mock the person who prepares a lot of your food, you know." Ha. 



> I think it's more of a barrier sort of thing.  I've faced so much loss and pain that I push people away by being cold.  I'm loyal to a fault and I care a lot for the people in my life but I'm terrified of being hurt so to keep from being hurt I push everyone away.


Oh, I totally understand. No-one wants to feel pain ever again after those hard moments in our lives; we create the shields to block any possibility of harm dead in its tracks, like a wooden arrow hitting a brick wall. That is a common thread with a lot of villains -- that's one of the main reasons they became such fascinating subjects of popular culture, and still are. I see why you might think that you're closer to them, jokes aside.

 Batman's villains in particular are the most tragic of characters. Penguin's abandonment as a child, Bruce Wayne stopping funding of Freeze's research to save his wife, The Riddler's social failings, etc.. Batman is a perfect reflection of them -- I think that's why he never wants to kill them, because he sees himself in them. 

I happen to think you're wonderfully polite and helpful, though, and those usually aren't traits of the cold-hearted! Just sayin'.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Apr 1, 2015)

I've have this revelation before myself, and I've accepted it. I'm the antagonist that jealously tries to thwart the hero, the character you always think will 'go good,' and decisively becomes worse. But I'll be loved for my consistency.


----------



## ChildOfGod (Apr 21, 2015)

nvm


----------



## musichal (Apr 22, 2015)

If the villain were an armed bank robber and the hero an off-duty cop, I'd be one of the docile customers sitting on the floor with my hands atop my head as ordered, mentally noting apparent education levels of the speakers and every detail I could see - not in anticipation of being a witness - just hoping to live through the experience so I could write about it.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 22, 2015)

I think a lot of people don't want to admit they have a dark side; but yeah, villains can be interesting.  If you didn't have the bad, how would you recognize the good?  I like flawed characters, even Superman has kriptonite.   If I could be a fictional character, it would probably be Batman, fighting evil but having doubts about it all the time.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 22, 2015)

With a little further consideration, I return! 

I would be closer to Simon, er, The Ice King... And several similar other characters. 

Most likely avoiding the general populace, I would create a place for myself. Ice powers help because then you can build things and keep them cold...

Maybe I wouldn't go around burning villages with women and children, but basically if someone crossed me, regardless of who was right, I would super punch them. Most definitely. 

Also, probably kidnap a fair maiden or two. What can I say, being a villainous ice monster would get lonely.

...Or maybe bird powers would be closer to my type. 

A murder of golden white carrion birds, and a handsome but tortured scarecrow-like gentleman with a top hat... Hmm...


----------



## The Green Shield (Apr 22, 2015)

If I were in a book and had to be the worst of myself, I'd be the cynical anti-hero who follows his own rules but does the right thing at the end. Complaints and snark commentaries included. I'd likely be the type of character who is cold and distant at the beginning of the story, but by the end, I'm giving it my all to protect the people I care about. All while talking smack to the baddies.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 22, 2015)

In real life I have been the hero and the villain, it just who depended who you asked and on which side of the incident they stood.   Despised by some admired by others.  I don't think that there are any people who are pure evil, I am sure that even a member of ISIS after beheading a Christian still reaches down to pet the puppy.


----------



## The Green Shield (Apr 22, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> In real life I have been the hero and the villain, it just who depended who you asked and on which side of the incident they stood.   Despised by some admired by others.  I don't think that there are any people who are pure evil, I am sure that even a member of ISIS after beheading a Christian still reaches down to pet the puppy.


Yep. Even Hitler loved dogs, and I'm sure if you asked him how to train dogs he would have been more than happy to show you via how he trained Blondie. I could even imagine he'd take you and Blondie out for a little demonstration.

That's what makes villains so good and terrifying for me; despite all their evil, their horrors, there are bits of them that come off as surprisingly normal. It doesn't excuse what they did, but that's what makes them scary.

#ShamelessGodwin'sLawUsage


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Apr 23, 2015)

Because evil guys have that little part of them that's still good, just like generally good people have that little part of them that's evil. I never believed in pure evil. It's not humanly possible to be completely good or evil.


----------



## AaronR316 (Apr 23, 2015)

It depends on my audience really. I try to be there for people and help them out but some people bring out my 'smart-ass' side and I tend to trigger people's defensive side. This causes them to picture me in a 'villainous' light. I try to be respectful around most people, though. I mainly do that kind of stuff to people I'm close to or celebrities on twitter heheh.. Though, given the right information and if people push the wrong buttons... :devilish:​


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting bad girl, Angelique from The Stainless Steel Rat. David Banner/Hulk is someone I have been thinking about.

In real life, bad guys think they are doing good: saving souls, making the world a better place.

As for curing over population, put anti-pregnancy drugs in all alcohol and tobacco products.


----------



## Deafmute (Apr 28, 2015)

i could see myself being evil. Ends justify the means and go over board trying to fix what I see as the problems of the world. I actually play a villain a lot in roleplays. They are more fun and more interesting than you bread and butter heros.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 28, 2015)

Baron Harkonnan


----------



## Greimour (Apr 28, 2015)

If I were a character in a book, I would probably be the person who sided with good and got myself killed in the early chapters. I am not sure that answers your question though.

I have a pretty decent morale compass, I think. I also have a bit of a hero complex. I want to be the knight in shining armour. However. I was once asked: "If there was a button that would kill 100% of the human race instantly—would you push it?"

My first thought was not my family. Sad to say. It was everything man has done to screw up this little planet we live on. I thought of the animals that have gone extinct because of us, the habitats we have destroyed, the excess space we take up and use for our own gains. The list goes on. True tree-hugger stuff. I then thought of my family and with a little bit of regret, I admitted that I would probably push the button.


----------



## fallenangel09 (Jul 6, 2015)

Me too. I  have an evil  alter ego


----------



## BobtailCon (Jul 6, 2015)

I took the MBTI test a couple of times and came out an INTJ (not surprising), which are cast as the villains in almost everything.


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2015)

this thread got me to thinking and it strikes me that none of my stories really have any "good" people in them. hmmm.


----------



## KLJo (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm the leader of the haven your protagonist finds on his journey, the one he tries to recruit after realizing he can't stay. I do not become part of the main story unless he louses up my set.


----------



## walker (Jul 6, 2015)

Villains and heroes are in the eyes of the beholder. 

Which one is the guy who orders a village to be bombed? I don't think Jesus would have had trouble figuring it out, but from what I understand, we humans have differing opinions.

In a fiction world, I'd be a hero, not a villain. In real life, maybe not. Think Winston Smith. Hero of the book, a villain to most of his contemporaries.


----------

